

Sleep Tip - nikhilpandit
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/sleep_tip/

======
petercooper
Yep, works for me. That's why I've fallen asleep listening to podcasts almost
every night for the past 3 years or so. I can't run much of an internal
monologue when someone else is talking.. and I've learned tons about various
topics (I tend to listen to an entire podcast's back catalogue then move on to
another one).

------
pacomerh
Keeping your mind busy in the background is the easiest way to fall asleep,
otherwise it obstructs itself. Personally, I just either, listen to a podcast
or start thinking of big landscapes and as my mind constructs trees and
objects it gets busy and let's my subconscious do the work.

